# Can I dig up earthworms for my frog?



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Can I dig up earthworms for my pacman frog, to vary his diet.
At the end of our garden there is a field, which gets harvested, but im not sure about whether or not they use pesticides.

But would it be fine to dig worms up from my garden? To feed my frog?

Thanks.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes you can, so long as you're sure they haven't consumed any pesticides or the like.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

blackbat67 said:


> Yes you can, so long as you're sure they haven't consumed any pesticides or the like.


 The'll be undergroun in my garden. But like I said we have field at the bottom of our garden.

Could I just wash them to be safe?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i dig mine up out of my garden
but thats only because i know i don't use anything that is harmful.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Washing them won't get rid of the pesticides the worms have consumed. I'm sure I read that if you keep them in a container of pesticide-free soil for a week or so before you feed them to your 'phibs, then you should be okay.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Alright thanks.

I doubt they are dangerous but im not risking it now.


----------

